# Word of the Day: Agastopia



## Aunt Marg (Feb 23, 2021)

agg-uh-stow-pee-ah. 

Admiration of a particular part of someone's body. The visual enjoyment of the appearance of a specific physical aspect of another.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 23, 2021)

_I know a man who so happens to have a major agastopia for female derrieres_.

Not mentioning any names, but the man assures me that it's nothing for me to be aghast about. LOL!


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 23, 2021)

Thought most men had agastopia viewing women's chest.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 23, 2021)

I have had agastopia admiring different attributes of some.  Sometimes you can't help but notice some things!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 23, 2021)

I have never admired any part of a women’s cough, cough %*()$#@.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 23, 2021)

hahaha!  What a great word!  Leave it to you, Marg!
Oh!  I better not say what I'm thinking!  hahaha!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 23, 2021)

Gaer said:


> hahaha!  What a great word!  Leave it to you, Marg!
> Oh!  I better not say what I'm thinking!  hahaha!


ROFLMAO!

Thanks for the laugh, Gaer!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 23, 2021)

I plead the fifth.


----------

